# Vegas, new dogs (I know I know) and Snow...



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*So Vegas went well even though the crew wasn't up to par with conditioning. I just switched food a couple weeks before the show and didn't have them quiet back to norm yet.

Spock got 1-2nd, Crixus got a 2nd and 3rd, and Newbie Gluttony took 3-3rds. 
Wins from the Show

And the wall grows!


Spock-He is wet, it was a hot one! Photo by Doug.


On the way home we couldn't get across Donner Pass and had to stay from 2:30am to 8:30am. Most the dogs were not happy about it other than Gluttony (Freakin Canadians!) and Serena who is also new!

CH BlueRose Kennel's Sassi Li'l Serena. Doug was so nice as to pick her up from SoCal and bring her to the show for me. Serena is a couple wins shy of her UKC GRCH. She is an amazing WP dog that has had some great training and will be pulling and showing in the ADBA. Weighing in at 30-35lbs she is a tiny little thing.










Gluttony-Will be getting new name



I also took a female-Atreyu- for a friend who got 2-1st, a Judges choice and BOO (Best of Opposite).

Atreyu-Belongs to Allie of NorthernLights-Allie is also the breeder of Gluttony.



Just leaving Donner Pass


*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats on the wins and on the new additions!I'm loving Gluttony!Beautiful!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Other then that gay tail, she's pretty darn cute! Gay tails are like one of my things, but I am starting to see it as kinda cute lmao. It fits her. She is a very adorable wiggly little puppy. Her and Serena get along well which is great. Serena is none DA. Oh Serena is 2 years old I guess I should have mentioned. Same rules still apply, but it's nice to be able to walk multiple dogs at once.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awe I like these new additions. And congrats on the growing wall


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Awe I like these new additions. And congrats on the growing wall


Yeah I like them too. Neither of them were planed I swear! Lisa says I am collecting! Her and Doug are calling me Kruger Pet Kennels lmao! I just love me some purdy dogs 

Serena's breeder is a friend of mine who contacted me about picking her up and switching me for her sister Venus ( Who is the first UKC GRCH Tri with natural ears!). She would then Finish Serena, place her and I would send back V. Well we talked about it and I think Serena has great ADBA potential so I asked if I would finish her UKC Grand, could just stay here and I'll take her to the ADBA. Cassandra thought about it and decided to let her just stay with me 

Allie contacted me about 3 days later lol asking if I would like a sister to one of her pups I really liked. I thought it over and decided that yeah I could add her. Some things are going really good, I am almost finished with both my degrees (2 semesters left) and should be going back to work in May. So I can afford them and it gives me extra dogs to go to shows since I have to travel. Even this trip here Gluttony really came through bringing home an extra 3 ribbons. There where only 3 dogs in her class, but she doesn't understand that lmao. To her she's a winner!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice job. Always nice to come back with stuff!
Darn snow!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ap13 does that pup have splayed feet? Kinda look like it does and was just curious.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think she has splayed feet at all. She's standing on a rock which can spread the toes when they put pressure on the foot.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

That was a fun show! Even though it was hot! Feel free to nab in pics I took of ur crew, ill share. 

And I like ur lil pet puppy! Lol. She does need a new name but I know u will come up with a good one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ap13 does that pup have splayed feet? Kinda look like it does and was just curious.


No they are not splayed. Like KG said they are just pushed apart on the rocks.

These are from when she was younger





Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> And I like ur lil pet puppy! Lol. She does need a new name but I know u will come up with a good one


I like her to. She's a cool little dog and I think she will be fun in the ring.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Look at all those pretty ribbons! Congrats on your success! :cheers:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok just checkn. My girl has splayed feet. Id take splayed feet over easty westy any day lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition Holly! They're cute, I really like the first female!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That Glutony sure is a pretty little girl.
Congrats on all the wins, and on the new additions.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats on the wins.

You could have all made a ginormous thread about Vegas. lol.


----------

